# Gingerbread dough won't bind



## mummaof2 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi,

I've found a recipe online and made gingerbread men twice now. It has tasted yummy so no complaints in that department but the tough doesn't seem to bind together very well and so there were lines in my cookies where pieces had separated and I'd tried to make them stick back together. It did work to a degree but i'm sure the dough should be smoother than what it is.

This is the link to the recipe I have made. http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/38194/the+best+gingerbread

Any tips on how to improve the dough?


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

MUMMAOF2:

  Good evening. I read your post with much interest. I am sorry of your baking disappointment.

I must be truthful now...I am speculatating posting this idea to you. You see for the amount of flour, approx (11,oz) I believe 1, teas of baking soda is quite a bit. Soda is 4X the strength of baking powder,just to give you an idea. If you like consider the next time you bake this recipe again cut the soda to 3/4 tsp.

Good luck in your next bake & Happy holidays to you as well.

.

  Z~BESTUS.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I wish I had a pix of your cookies as I think I know why you are getting these "lines".

The flour needs to be completely incorporated into the wet dough and then left to absorb (rest for an hour or so) or you can get bits that are completely encased in the dry flour (almost flaking away) and will stand out from the rest when rolling out.

I see this a lot when I am trying to get the last of the cookies from scraps.

So just knead a bit more than you think you should....until the dough is (in the case of gingerbread cookies) a brown color throughout.

I am not a huge fan of advising a home cook to tweak leavenings.

Most times they just end up chasing it all over the place and with ingredients being so expensive it is just not worth it.

If you are still having problems I will gladly share my Gma Van's recipe with you.

It is one of the few I never altered for mass production... makes a couple dozen depending on what size cutter you are using.

mimi


----------

